# E collar training



## James Smith

I just started my 14 month dog on basic training with the e collar and don't know what level to really start at today when I would try and get his attention the nick seemed not to work very well at level 25 I could see the muscle react but nothing so far as the dog.. I kept increasing it up to level 35 and held the steady button and the dog wanted to scratch only at the collar. I took it off and could hold it in my hand at this level also. Any suggestion would be helpful And the dogs are Doberman's Thanks


----------



## Christopher Smith

You're using a Dogtra, Innotek or a cheap collar. Try a Tri-Tronics. The stimulation seems to disturb the dogs less and you don't get the zero to sparks-out-the-ass reaction.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

James,

Christopher has some valid observations. What kind of collar are you using? I also recommend Tri-tronics. Nick and Continuous have different reactions. I'd stick with Nick and a tap tap method and adjust the level from there. I would NOT mix Continuous and nick corrections.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Doberman plural = Dobermen or Dobermans?


----------



## James Smith

I like how some people can not reply with a good answer. Instead of trying to be a ENGLISH TEACHER and correct the spelling. Thanks all who replied with some kind of answer and not the English teacher Faisal Khan..


----------



## John Piurkowsky

Check out this link - http://www.loucastle.com/articles.htm it may not be a complete program but is an organized start. Also check out Dobbs website for sporting/working dogs.

John


----------



## Larry Krohn

James, get a trainer who knows e-collar. I am not being a wise ass, but if you are having trouble at that stage of the introduction chances are you will not be fully successful with the e-collar. A lot of dogs don't react at all when they first feel the collar, and most feel it at very low levels. Are you using a leash with the collar?


----------



## Dominique Domogala

whats wrong with innotek ? 

they have got some good models ( the older ones) 

lots of people here in belgium use innotek , and with good results .

at this moment i train with a PAC , but i still love my innotek fs with 3buttons


----------



## James Smith

Thanks all man you have given me some good information and wise advice :idea:


----------



## Christopher Smith

Dominique Domogala said:


> whats wrong with innotek ?


Nothing is "wrong" with the Innotek. It works great for a lot of dogs and styles of training. But for some dogs the stimulation from the Innotek is too stimulating. When you try the different collars on yourself you can feel a huge difference in the stimulation. The Tri-tronics gives a smooth static buzz sort of feel. All of the other collars give a series of jolts.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

if you are not pairing the ecollar with some sort of manual tool like a prong or something i doubt he will realize what the stimulation is actually a cue to do something or not do something.


----------



## Faisal Khan

James Smith said:


> I like how some people can not reply with a good answer. Instead of trying to be a ENGLISH TEACHER and correct the spelling. Thanks all who replied with some kind of answer and not the English teacher Faisal Khan..


That was an honest to goodness question!


----------



## James Smith

Thanks John this was a lot of good information


----------



## James Smith

Thanks all for the reply It was all GOOD information


----------

